
Ask HN: Working around daily ISP provider failures in SF - hindsightbias
I am a comcast customer in central SF and have averaged 3-4 outages a day over the last several weeks. Comcast support has no explanation (other than blaming fires for awhile). Status page shows 51-500 customers w&#x2F;o service in my hood. These outages last 15 minutes up to 3 hours.<p>Am now facing having to add a 2nd provider like Sonic to provide backup as my hotspot is limited. Any advice as to provider and simplist switch to support cable and dsl connections? I am aware of Monkeybrains but that may be an issue with landlord (home connection) and line-of-sight. Thx.
======
mattbillenstein
I've had intermittent issues with comcast the last couple weeks - service
randomly drops, and then my modem reboots after ~5m and everything is fine.

Fairly steady and reliable service for over 10 years prior to this however. I
have a tech coming out today to take a look, so I hope he finds some bad
wiring or something.

~~~
hindsightbias
Thx - Comcast doesn't deny there's an outage on their end, they just don't
have any explanation as to what is going on or when this is going to end. I'm
just reaching the point of accepting this as the new normal.

~~~
mattbillenstein
Have you had a tech out? A lot of the wiring in these buildings is old, or
they have splitters and stuff out on the roof that go bad.

~~~
mattbillenstein
For the record, I had a tech out and he fixed my signal issues -- ironically,
too much signal. It's been about 10 days now without a dropped internet
connection according to my router logs.

